# Anyone tried growing this Pennywort?



## l33tgeist (May 8, 2011)

After seeing "Brazilian Pennywort" (Hydrocotyle sp.) used in aquascaping, I picked up some "Edible Pennywort" (Centella sp.) at an Asian food market. I happened to get one complete plant out of the bag full of leaves, so I thought I'd throw it in the tank and see what happens. This stuff was clearly grown emersed, but Centella is supposed to grow in wet habitats, so who knows. Anybody tried this?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

l33tgeist said:


> After seeing "Brazilian Pennywort" (Hydrocotyle sp.) used in aquascaping,


Do You have a link where the plant is shown? Is it H. leucocephala?
- Good idea, I can get Centella asiatica and will try it submerged.


----------



## l33tgeist (May 8, 2011)

Yes, H. leucocephala was the more common (in aquaria) pennywort I was referring to. Centella asiatica is presumably what I got at the Asian market. Since this thing was grown emersed, I'm wondering if I should acclimate it slowly, i.e. plant it in a pot and flood it gradually over a few days once it gets established. I only have this one specimen, so I don't want to blow it by trying to make it adjust too fast.


----------

